
Cod’s Continuing Decline Linked to Warming Gulf of Maine Waters - jdnier
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/30/science/cods-continuing-decline-traced-to-warming-gulf-of-maine-waters.html
======
jdnier
More like extreme warming: "From 2004 to 2013, the scientists found,
temperatures rose faster in the Gulf of Maine than in 99.9 percent of the
global ocean. “It was a magnitude of temperature change that few ocean
ecosystems have ever experienced,” said Andrew J. Pershing, chief scientific
officer at the Gulf of Maine Research Institute and the lead author of the
study."

